# looking for tennant manual



## prosweep (Nov 4, 2005)

looking for a manual for a tennant 240EH Its the 36 volt model any help would be appreciated


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Let me call my supplier on Monday, we deal mostly in floor care but he should be able to get one for you.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Sorry that took so long, he went on a search but only has some promotional material, no manuals sorry.


----------



## Metro (Nov 12, 2005)

I have the manual. email me [email protected]


----------

